# Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*Guiding & Angelschule *
*Mohrenberg*

*www.angelsport-mohrenberg.de*
*angelsport-mohrenberg@web.de*

*Unsere Leistungen:*

*Mit Guiding,*
*6 Stunden auf Zander fischen, an der Hamburger Elbe*.

*1 Leihrute: Magna Spezi Jig*
*2,75m / 3,05m Wg. 10 bis 65g*.

*1 Leihrolle: Metallica 730 FD*

*Köder, Wirbel, ect.*

*alles im Preis inklusive.*

*Vorraussetzung:*

*Gültiger Angelschein mit Gebührenmarke.*
*( Jahresfischereischein )*

*Zusatzkosten bei Bedarf: *

*LV Hamburg Karten: Tageskarte 10,00 VDSF Mitglieder 5,00 Euro.*

*Übernachtungen können direkt gebucht werden:*
*Hotel / Restaurant: Forsthaus Bergedorf*
www.Forsthaus-Bergedorf.de

*Teilnehmer bis zu 4 Personen*

*pro Person:*

*25,00 Euro*

*Angelsport Mohrenberg Alte Holstenstr. 30 - 32 21031 Hamburg*

*Tel.: 040 / 724 02 12 FAX: 040 / 720 04 864*

*Buchungen erforderlich.*


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

*Termine:*
*August*

*11. Mittwoch*
*12. Donnerstag*
*13. Freitag*
*14. Samstag*
*15. Sonntag*


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Hallo Dirk, gutes Angebot!

Kleiner Vorschlag, Unter Punkt "Voraussetzungen" steht "Gültiger Angelschein mit Gebührenmarke"... Mir ist klar, daß damit der Jahresfischereischein gemeint ist, aber Anfänger wissen das vielleicht nicht und gerade Angler die noch nicht so firm sind oder Urlaubsgäste werden Dein Angebot zu schätzen wissen, da Fischereirecht ja Landesrecht ist, und die wenigsten Länder eine Gebührenmarke haben sondern (wie ich hier in Hessen) einen Jahres- Fünfjahres- oder Zehnjahresfischereischein, oder sogar Angelscheine auf Lebenszeit haben, würde diese Formulierung "besser ankommen"!?

QAlles unter der Voraussetung, daß die Scheine anderer Bundesländer anerkannt werden (wovon ich ausgehe!)!

CU
Steffen


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

@Steffen60431
Danke, habe ich auch gleich erweitert.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

#6 

Alles klar Dirk, is denk ich besser, sonst rufen alle an und fragen wo sie denn die Gebührenmarke herbekommen


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

*Termine:*
*August*

*18. Mittwoch*
*19. Donnerstag*
*20. Freitag*
*21. Samstag*
*22. Sonntag*

*Guiding & Angelschule *
*Mohrenberg*

*angelsport-mohrenberg.@wed.de*


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Hallo Dirk !
Mensch da macht aber einer die Preise kaputt  #6 
Wann beginnt solch eine Session denn in der Woche ??
Wenn das erst nachmittags losgeht...................
Kannst mir ja vielleicht ne PN schicken ?
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

*Termine:*
*September*

*15. Mittwoch*
*16. Donnerstag*
*17. Freitag*
*18. Samstag*
*19. Sonntag*

*Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

*angelsport-mohrenberg@web.de*


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

*Termine:*
*September*

*22. Mittwoch*
*23. Donnerstag*
*24. Freitag*
*25. Samstag*
*26. Sonntag*

*Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

*angelsport-mohrenberg@web.de*


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

*Termine:*
*September*

*29. Mittwoch*
*30. Donnerstag*

*Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

*angelsport-mohrenberg@web.de*


----------



## NorbertF

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Warum ist Hamburg soweit weg?
Sag mal: 100 Euro für 6 Stunden, lohnt denn das?

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

@NorbertF

Du kannst, wenn du möchtest, im Forsthaus über das Wochenende Logieren.
Wir haben einige Familien, die über das Wochende von Auswärts anreisen.
Die Ehefrauen haben die Möglichkeit ein Wellnes zu besuchen. 
Witerhin bestehen die Möglichkeiten: 
Fischmarkt, Oper und Theater sowie die Innenstadt zu erkunden.

*100,-- Euro in 6 Stunden lohnt das. 25,00 Euro pro Person.*

Uns geht es nicht ums Geld. 
Ich finde es einfach toll. In den Gesichtern der Angler, die Freude zu sehen
wenn Sie Ihren ersten Zander Drillen.

Bis Zeiten tat ich dieses Kostenlos, wurde aber immer nur angefeindet.
Seit kurzer Zeit mache ich dieses zum Selbstkosten Preis.

Ich würde mich freuen, dich auch einmal in meinen Kursen zu begrüßen.

*Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*
angelsport-mohrenberg@web.de
www.angelsport-mohrenberg.de

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Zanderkisser

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Man sowas wär hammergeil!!!!

Warum is Bayern nur ganz so weit von Hamburg weg?????


----------



## vazzquezz

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Ich bin zwar eigentlich kein Mensch, der gerne rumzickt, aber hier kann ich mir einen Kommentar einfach nicht verkneifen!
 Das hier zeigt in meinen Augen SEHR deutlich den Grund für DIVERSE unschöne Reibereien um Zander und Konsorten im PLZ 1+2!  Und da soll noch mal irgendjemand sagen, daß der ganze SCH... nicht auf Mist einer einzelnen Person gewachsen sei...!!!

Ich kann nur hoffen, daß die Mods halbwegs mitlesen, und sich ebenfalls ein Bild der Situation machen! Werbepartner hin oder her!

V.


----------



## Rotauge

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

@vazzquezz: Keine Bange, die Mods lesen schon mit. 

Wenn du etwas ausführlicher werden willst, dann schick mir eine PM.


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*



> Uns geht es nicht ums Geld.
> Ich finde es einfach toll. In den Gesichtern der Angler, die Freude zu sehen
> wenn Sie Ihren ersten Zander Drillen.



Es gibt sie halt doch noch ....  

was mich aber echt mal interessieren würde, was ihr mit den Zandern macht, haben die Kescher Löcher oder gibts dann zum Abschluss noch sowas wie ein "Zanderessen" ?? 

Was ist wenn man mal einen Gufi versenkt ?


----------



## Hoad

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> was mich aber echt mal interessieren würde, was ihr mit den Zandern macht, haben die Kescher Löcher oder gibts dann zum Abschluss noch sowas wie ein "Zanderessen" ??


würde mich auch mal interessieren !


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Jo vazzquezz
Ich danke Dir für solche Offenheit.
Das ist gut das Du das hier mal sagst.

Aber andersrum sah es leider auch nicht so viel besser aus.
Da wurde auch nur in einer Clique gepostet.

Hab da jetzt auch noch mal gemeckert, aber was solls...

Mich ärgert sowas auch, wäre mehr in dem Zanderthema für uns alle drin gewesen.

Aber OK. Abgehakt!

Eines will ich hier noch mal unterstreichen:

Profi Guiding ist on Top.

Das Board und die Mods und auch die Members wären schön blöd wenn sie sich dagegen verschließen würden.

Und der Werbepartner-Thread ist genau dafür da :m 

Also Dirk: zieh durch und sei nett zu Deinen potentiellen Kunden  

R.R.


----------



## Pikeman

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

@vazzquezz
Dein Kommentar zeigt sehr schön die *sog*. Problematik dieser Threads auf:
Es sind nämlich Kommentare wie die Deinen,die die Stimmung immer wieder an-
und aufheizen und nicht die der Kursanbieter.
Alles nur diffuse Stimmungsmache aus mir nicht bekannten Motiven.
Für mich ist es ok,wenn die Jungs hier etwas Vernünftiges anbieten,wir leben ja schließlich nicht in "Romantica",sondern in einer mehr oder weniger freien Marktwirtschaft!
Habe schon ein Gratis-Guiding von Dirk genossen und werde mindestens eines für
-kleines-geld folgen lassen.Habe auch keinen Bock,in allem so ein Problem zu sehen!
Und Du werde bitte beim nächsten Mal deutlicher,so wirkt das einfach nur meckerig!


----------



## vazzquezz

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Jo vazzquezz
> Ich danke Dir für solche Offenheit.
> Das ist gut das Du das hier mal sagst.[/QOUTE]
> 
> Nehm ich jetzt mal positiv auf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rausreißer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aber andersrum sah es leider auch nicht so viel besser aus.
> Da wurde auch nur in einer Clique gepostet.
> [/QOUTE]
> 
> Tut mir leid, aber das ist in meinen Augen nicht passiert! In allen Anfeindungen ging es nur in eine Richtung, es richtete sich alles nur aus einem Lager gegen eine, zu diesem Zeitpunkt alleinige, Angelschule. Alle Personen, die irgendwelche negativen Postings (in mehreren Threads) brachten, stammten aus dem Umfeld einer Person, nämlich Dirk Mohrenberg. Und Dirk macht jetzt eine Schulungs-/Guiding-Nummer auf.  Ich weiß nicht, aber das geht mir ´n bischen zu weit, als daß ich da nicht meinen Mund aufmache! Da wird hier im Board rumgeheult wegen Schleichwerbung, weil sich Leute Shopnamen übers Avatar schreiben, und Nummern wie diese scheinen durchzugehen! Sorry, aber meine Hutschnur ist gerissen (zumindestens für heute).
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## vazzquezz

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*



			
				Pikeman schrieb:
			
		

> Und Du werde bitte beim nächsten Mal deutlicher,so wirkt das einfach nur meckerig!



Wenn Du alle Threads zum Thema "Zander in HH" ,auch die, die nur ´n paar Antworten bekommen haben, komplett gelesen hast,  würdest Du verstehen, was ich meine! Vielleicht wirkt das ganze etwas "meckerig", weil ich, nach allem was hier passiert ist, nicht unbedingt KLARTEXT reden möchte! Würde ich direkt das sagen, was ich sagen möchte,  dürfte ich bald nur noch lesen  #6 !

V.


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Mal dazwischegeworfen:
Dirk ist offizieller, zahlender Werbepartner des Boards, mag ja sein, daß da was gelaufen ist als er das noch nicht war ABER dann hat er seinen Rüffel abbekommen und jetzt ist alles offiziell gemacht, Aus Ende Basta!!!

Dafür ist das Werbepartnerforum da! Genau hier gehört sowas rein!!! Also, ist alles i.O. und irgendwelche Sachen aus der Vergangenheit, welche aus dem Weg geräumt sind naxchzutragen vergiftet nur wieder die Stimmung und das brauchen wir nicht mehr!!

Also Frieden bitte, ok!?


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*



			
				vazzquezz schrieb:
			
		

> Das hier zeigt in meinen Augen SEHR deutlich den Grund für DIVERSE unschöne Reibereien um Zander und Konsorten im PLZ 1+2!  Und da soll noch mal irgendjemand sagen, daß der ganze SCH... nicht auf Mist einer einzelnen Person gewachsen sei...!!![/SIZE]
> Ich kann nur hoffen, daß die Mods halbwegs mitlesen, und sich ebenfalls ein Bild der Situation machen! Werbepartner hin oder her!
> 
> 
> Jungs,
> 
> *Das Riesenrad auf dem Hamburger Dom ist ein Hamsterlaufrad im Vergleich zu dem Rad, an dem Ihr meines Erachtens dreht....*
> Ich bemuehe mich wirklich in Eure Lage zu versetzen, aber hier fehlt mir voellig das Verstaendnis (liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich hier in OZ bin und nicht wie Ihr "im Auge des Sturms"...)
> 
> Ihr habt Euch anscheinend im schoenen Hamburg (in dem man sich um so einen Schwachsinn - gerade unter Hamburger Jungs - echt nicht sorgen sollte) in zwei Lager aufgespalten. Die "Strehlow-Juenger" und die "Mohrenberg-Supporter" oder so... Und da hackt Ihr seitenweise aufeinander rum anstatt Euch mal auf das Angeln zu fokussieren!!!
> Ich denke, es sind Beitraege wie *Deiner *, die zu dem ganzen Uebel beitragen...
> Woher stammt Euer Fanatismus? Gibt es in HH nicht genug Stellen an denen man fischen kann???
> Ich habe mir in einer ganz dunklen Stunde mal Eure beiden Threads zum groessten Teil durchgelesen. Kann nicht sagen, dass einer da mehr Unfrieden angezettelt hat, als der andere. Und nur mal so als Beispiel von wegen wer das ganze zu ernst nimmt: die Beitraege von Joerg Strehlow so nach dem Motto "Ihr seid alle fies, ich supporte jetzt das Blinker Board" oder "Mein Anwalt liest jetzt mit" fand ich auch voellig uebers Ziel hinaus geschossen...
> *Koennt Ihr Euch mal alle wieder vertragen anstatt Euch hier im Board - wo viele unbeteiligte nach Infos suchen - so aufzufuehren???*
> 
> Und dieser Thread hier: Dieser Thread ist im WERBEPARTNERFORUM. Da kann jeder Partner natuerlich fuer seine Kurse werben! Und wenn Dirk Mohrenberg meint, er kann seine Kurse zu dem Preis anbieten, sollte damit keiner ein Problem haben. Vielleicht sind die von Strehlow ja 5mal besser, wenn sie 5mal so teuer sind...
> Und fairerweise muesste man dann sagen, dass Joerg Strehlow ungefaehr 1000mal im "PLZ Bereich 1+2" auf seine Kurse hingewiesen hat-da hast Du Dich nie beschwert, von wegen die Mods lesen hoffentlich mit und so...
> Was ist wenn ich morgen Ansgar's Angelschule in Hamburg gruende und Kurse fuer 10Euro fuer den Tag anbiete??? Duellieren wir uns dann am Elbestrand, oder was?
> 
> Mir und bestimmt 99% der Leser hier ist das total latte wer da recht hat in Eurem Waterkant-Waterloo, aber sich so aufzufuehren ist ne Schande, gerade fuer Hamburger Jungs, ne echte Schande!
> 
> So, und jetzt lasst bitte wenigstens diesen Thread in Ruhe und tragt Eure Albernheiten in den beiden anderen Threads aus, die Ihr schon fuer Euren Glaubenskrieg zweckentfremdet habt. Hier ging es um eine reine Info: es gibt einen Kurs, dies ist das Datum und dies sind die Kosten. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und auf dem Niveau sollte das auch bleiben!
> 
> Und immer dran denken was der gute alte Udo Juergens singt: "Glueckliche Menschen, sind Menschen, denen diese Welt gehoert..."
> 
> All the best
> Ansgar


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

ich möchte hier auch keinesfalls zwischen irgendwelche fronten geraten, und habe auch nicht genug mitbekommen denke ich, um was sinnvolles hier zu sagen, aber die meinung von ansgar teile ich !!! und ich denke damit tritt man keinem auf dem schlips.
es sind so einige schlechte sachen gelaufen-zugegeben ! doch nun habt euch wieder lieb !!!!


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

@Ansgar:  #6 

genau mene Meinung!

Grüße nach OZ  #h


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Mal ganz ehrlich, die Mods *lesen mit* und ich für meinen Teil hab die faxen ziemlich dicke. Eure Buhnenkämpfe könnte ihr auf der selbigen austragen aber nicht im AB!
Ihr seht euch regelmäßig an der Elbe. Geht ihr da auf den anderen zu und sagt ihm die Meinung? Stattdessen vergewaltigt ihr das Board für diesen Kinderkram. Die Beweihräucherung diverser Guiding´s wurde nur toleriert, da von Anfang an eine Boardpartnerschaft beantragt wurde. Bis diese unter Dach und Fach war, vergingen ruckzuck 60000 Klicks auf die Zandertrheads. Hätten wir deswegen vorerst die Threads schließen sollen? 

Es kann nicht Aufgabe des Boardes sein zu richten wer der Böse auf Buhne 4 oder der Gute auf Buhne 1 ist.

Wem hilft es immer wieder Gift zu versprühen?


@ Steffen und Downunder #6


----------



## rob

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

daaaanke ansgar!!!
du hast genau meine meinung zu dem thema getroffen.hab ja am ende gar keine lust mehr gehabt im hh subforum zu lesen.
jeder werbepartner hat das recht im werbepartnerforum seine angebote zu stellen.
im gegensatz zu manch anderen hat dirk das hier völlig in ordnung plaziert.
auch ist es mir aufgefallen das leute die mal infos über das zanderangeln wollten,einfach ignoriert worden sind oder bzw auf kurse verwiesen wurden.das zeugt auch von charakter.wundern darf man da sich wirklich nicht das das boardies sauer aufstösst und die leute was dazu schreiben wenn man sich in dieser art vor tut.das schreib ich als neutraler leser,denn ich kenn niemand von hh persönlich.
lg rob


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Moin Timmi,
danke für's Machtwort  #6


----------



## NorbertF

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Das ist wirklich ein gutes Angebot, wenn ich Hamburger wäre oder zumindest nicht 1000 km fahren müsste würde ich jedes Wochenende teilnehmen 
Feine Sache.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> 1) daaaanke ansgar!!!
> 
> 2) hab ja am ende gar keine lust mehr gehabt im hh subforum zu lesen.
> 
> 3) das schreib ich als neutraler leser,denn ich kenn niemand von hh persönlich.
> lg rob




1) Hi Rob, no worries, is'n Klacks fuer n Hamburger Jung... )

2) Eben-mir ist die Lust am Zanderangeln in HH schon kurz nach der Eroeffnung der Threads vergangen... Ich finde es nur ne Schande fuer Hamburger Jungs so was. Und ich finde es zum KOTZEN. 
Maenners, habt ihr denn gar kein Anstand??????????? 
Meint Ihr die Nummer die Ihr hier abzieht interessiert in einem Jahr noch wen??? Und dann habt Ihr nichts als Euch laecherlich gemacht....
Ne schande fuer Hamburg ist das...
Ich krieg mich garnicht mehr ein hier... )

3) Ich kenne auch NIEMANDEN persoenlich und (und ich wette die Kleingeister und Prahlhaense haben's schon ueberprueft um mir 'Favourism' zu unterstellen) ich habe in KEINEM der beiden Threads JEMALS gepostet. 

Glueckliche Menschen, sind Menschen, denen diese Welt gehoert...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Anglerfangbuch

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Gratulation Dirk,

ich bin begeistert.  #6 
Es freut mich so sehr das nun Zanderkurse in einem fairen und vernünftigen Verhältnis angeboten werden. Biete doch auch einen  Mefo-Kurs an!
Weiter so  und viel Erfolg mit deinem Arrangement  #r 

Gruß Kay


----------



## rob

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Meint Ihr die Nummer die Ihr hier abzieht interessiert in einem Jahr noch wen??? Und dann habt Ihr nichts als Euch laecherlich gemacht....



ja so is das wohl.........
es lebe udo jürgens


----------



## Anglerfangbuch

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

@ansgar
Du sprichst mir so richtig von der Seele - Danke!


----------



## Locke

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Auf diesen einen Beitrag von einem Member in diesem Thread habe ich gewartet!
Einfach amüsant!

Nun gut.

Ich sach ma, sportlich bleiben und zugucken.
Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg mit Deinem Guiding.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Ich kann Ansgars Posting nur unterstützen:

Egal von welcher Seite:
*Regelt private Streitereien unter Euch selber - Egal wer und von welcher Seite.*

Das Werbepartnerforum ist dafür da, dass Werbepartner alle ihre Angebote den Interessenten hier zugänglich machen können.

Da Jörg Strehlow meinte, dass das Anglerboard auf ihn als zahlenden Kunden nicht genügend Rücksicht nimmt hat er seine Partnerschaft gekündigt (Weil wir seine Meinung nicht unterstützen?? Das Anglerboard ist nicht dazu da, Streitigkeiten unter Werbepartnern zu lösen oder da den Schiedsrichter zu spielen, die sollten eigentlich alle erwachsen genug sein!! Und waren es bisher auch alle!! Daher hier einen Extradank an alle unsere besonnene(re)n Partner). 

Lieber verzichten wir auf Werbekunden/partner als  uns von Werbekunden/partnern in die Gestaltung und den Umgang im Anglerboard reinreden zu lassen. Unsere Partner wissen die auch zu schätzen, da diese Unabhängigkeit auch garantiert, dass man die Angler wirklich erreichen kann.

Und speziell für die Partner haben wir auch das Werbepartnerforum hier geschaffen, das zum einen dazu da ist, die "anglerischen" Foren werbefrei zu halten und zum zweiten um den Partnern trotzdem die Möglichkeit der direkten Kommunikation mit den Membern zu gewährleisten.

Und alle (weiteren) Member sollten erwachsen genug sein, nicht ständig wieder das leidige "Hamburger Thema" hochzukochen.

Auf diese Hamburger Interna hat (fast) keiner mehr Lust.

Jeder kann inzwischen auch die einzelnen Member den einzelnen "Fangruppen" zuordnen.
Dazu brauchen weder die einen noch die anderen ständig ihre Statements zu wiederholen.

Nutzt das Anglerboard dafür, wofür es geschaffen wurde: 
Zum Diskutieren und Meinungen austauschen über das Angeln und das was Angler interessiert.

Nicht zum Streiten !

Jeder soll und darf seine Meinung haben, die ist von jedem hier Involvierten auch schon zu Genüge  zu lesen gewesen. 

Daher lasst es gut sein, denn so wichtig sind die "Hamburger Streitereien" nicht, dass wir nicht die entsprechenden Threads schliessen würden!!


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

*@Franz16*
*@Hoad*
*Boardies, Gäste und Besucher,*

Zur Zanderverwertung: 
Jeder Angler hat das Recht 2 Fische zu entnehmen. 
Da wir Spezialkescher verwenden. Legen ich, in Absprache, schon Wert auf ein Gesundes Maß.

Das Filitieren zeige ich den Petrijüngern genauso, wie das säubern und aufräumen des Angelplatzes.( Zur Not mache ich dieses, immer wieder selbst. )

Nach Absprache wird auch Gegrillt.

Versenkte Gummifische:
Ist doch kein Problem, der eine oder andere Fisch wird schon in der Elbe bleiben.
Denn wer nicht auf bzw. über Grund fischt. Kann und wird auch keinen Zander fangen.
Verschleiß ist halt gegeben. 

Hauptsache es macht Spass.

Gruß Dirk

*Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

www.angelsport-mohrenberg.de
angelsport-mohrenberg.@web.de


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

@anglerfangbuch

Boardies,Gäste und Besucher,

Die *Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg, *wird in der Zanderschonzeit,
auch diverse Mefo - Touren anbieten.

Auch dieses machen wir dann zum Selbstkostenpreis. 
z.B. Leihgerät, Leihwathose, Blinker, Kescher, Spritgeld in der Fahrgemeinschaft.

Gruß Dirk

*Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

*www.angelsport-mohrenberg.de*
*angelsport-mohrenberg.@web.de*


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

*Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*


*Hallo Boardies, Gäste und Besucher,*

*Unsere Kursgebühren liegen bei 25,00 Euro pro Person.*
*4 Personen sind nicht zwingend. Auch nicht erforderlich.*

*Ich habe das ganze, auf 4 Personen beschränkt. *
*Damit ein besserer Erfahrungsaustausch gegeben ist.*

*Wir fischen auch bei einer Anmeldung.*

*Ich bitte aber darum, das sich nur die Angler anmelden,*
*die wirklich Interesse haben. Nicht das sich einer nur aus*
*Jux meldet und dann einen Interessierten den Platz sperrt.*

*Denn von Verträgen aller Art, in diesem Sinne wäre Dummes Zeug.*

*Für Eure Kursgebühren bekommt Ihr natürlich eine Ordentliche*
*Quittung.*

*Es würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mir eine Mail sendet. *
*Wo Name und Adresse sowie Handy Nummer drin enthalten ist.*
*Dieses nehme ich dann als Buchung.*
*Per Fax oder bei uns im Shop ist auch eine Anmeldung möglich.*

*Gruß Dirk*

*www.angelsport-mohrenberg.de*
*angelsport-mohrenberg.@web.de*


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

*Wie kommt die Schnur auf die Rolle?*

*1. Der Fachhändler*
Der Fachhändler Spult mit seiner Schnurspulstation die Schnur direkt auf.
Einfachste Art, aber nicht immer zu empfehlen. 
Da jede Rolle anders wickelt, kann dieses schnell zu Perücken beim 
Auswerfen führen.

*2. Der Eimer mit Wasser*
Die Schnurspule in einem Eimer mit Wasser legen.
Dann die Schnur über die Rute auf die Rolle spulen.
Vorteil:
Der Natürliche Wasserdruck entspannt die Schnur. So das beim auswerfen
fast keine Perücken entstehen.

*3. Der Büchertrick*
Wir benötigen zwei dicke Bücher ( Telefonbücher, Duden, Bibel, Lexicon,
ect. ).
Wir legen die Schnurspule vor einem dieser Bücher und führen die Schnur 
durch die mitte des Buches.
Nun packen wir das Zweite Buch oben auf und bespulen die Rolle über die Rute.
Achtung: Das geht aber nur bei Runden Schnurspulen.

*4. Das feuchte Handtuch*
Unsere Partnerin oder Partner legt die Schnur in ein feuchtes Handtuch.
Wir bespulen die Rolle über die Rute.
Darauf ist zu achten das unsere Partnerin oder Partner, Wiederstand
auf die Schnur mit dem Handtuch ausübt.
Die Schnurspule sollte sich dabei frei bewegen können ( z.B.in einem Eimer).

Jetzt sollte die Schnur vernünftig auf der Rolle liegen.
Sollte später Schnurdrall auftreten, bei Hardcore Spinnfischern eher,
hilft ein Anti Twist Blei ( Spinndocter ).

*Wenn Ihr auch noch Tips habt oder Fragen und Anregungen.*
*Schreibt diese Hier rein.*

Gruß Dirk und sein Team

*Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

*www.angelsport-mohrenberg.de*
*angelsport-mohrenberg.@web.de*


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Hallo Boardies, Gäste und Besucher,

der Termin am 15. Sonntag muß leider ausfallen.

Da ein großer Angelverein in Hamburg, an der Elbe ein großes Sommerfest
veranstaltet.

Ein Sinniges fischen ist dann leider nicht gegeben.

Gruß Dirk

*Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg* 

www.angelsport-mohrenberg.de
angelsport-mohrenberg@web.de


----------



## Frankmau

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Hallo, wir hatten heute einen Top Tag mit Dirk.
Schönes Wetter und Topfische. Echt prima Sache das Guiding.
Gruß Frank und Ossi.


----------



## Der_Glücklose

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

.....


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

glückwunsch zu eurem schönen tag !!!:m 

wo seid ihr denn dieses mal gewesen ?


----------



## Anglerfangbuch

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

@ Dirk
Petri - du Zander-Schreck ;-)
Wäre ich doch statt zum Feiern  - zum Angeln gefahren :-((
Gruß Kay


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

@Agalatze,
Boardies, Gäste und Besucher.

Gestern war im warste Sinne des Wortes ein Traumtag mit Traumfischen.
Erst fing Frank gleich beim zweiten Wurf einen 82er Zander mit 9 Pfund.
Kurz danach legte Ossi einen 69er nach.
Im ganzen haben bei ablaufend 13 Fische angedockt.
Dagegen wollten die Fische bei Auflaufend nicht so recht.
Wir bekammen zwar Hammerharte Bisse, konnten aber leider nicht alle verwerten.
Gegen 18,00 Uhr hatten wir noch einmal einen guten Durchgang.
Dabei konnte ich noch einen 72er landen.

Fazit ist, der Fisch zieht jetzt die Elbe rauf.
Aus Zollenspiecker und Altengamme, kommen täglich Fangmeldungen von Fischen über 70er.

Gruß Dirk

*Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

*www.angelsport-mohrenberg.de*
*angelsport-mohrenberg.@web.e*


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

ich habe generell die besten erfahrungen bei ablaufendem wasser gemacht.
naja ich werde wohl auch mal wieder losziehen. euch allen viel glück
und weiter so !!!


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

@agalatze
Boardis, Gäste und Besucher.

Du hast recht, die meisten fische fangen wir auch bei ablaufend Wasser. 
Aber bei auflaufend fangen wir zum teil die etwas größeren.
Seit kurzen mache ich die Erfahrung, das ich bei ablaufend ca. 5 bis 8 Zander fange. Dabei ist vieleicht mal ein Fisch über 70er dabei.
Diese Fische werden aber meist beim Tidensprung oder in der Ersten Stunde danach gefangen.
Die größeren Zander fange ich zur Zeit bei auflaufend.
Es sind manchmal nur 3 oder 4 Stk..Aber diese Fische greifen teilweise brutal an.
Die Fische beißen dann richtig. Nicht wie teilweise bei ablaufend. Das Sie schon dran sind und man merkt es, erst zu spät. So das man keinen Anhieb setzen kann.

Am Anfang der Seasion waren die besten Zeiten noch zwei Stunden vor und zwei Stunden nach absoluten Tiefstand.
Dieses hat sich meiner Meinung nach leicht verschoben.
Wir sollten dieses aber weiter im Auge behalten.

Gruß Dirk

*Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

*www.angelsport-mohrenberg.de*
*angelsport-mohrenberg.@web.de*


----------



## m.w.

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

*@ Dirk* 

#a #a #a #a #r 



:z :z 



:s :a

*Petri Heil*


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

ich werde die nächsten tage mal wieder losziehen und dann bericht erstatten.
schaun wa mal....


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Hallo Boardies, Gäste und Besucher.

*Ab sofort bekommt Ihr Exclusiv in Hamburg nur bei uns:*

*Die Fischereierlaubnis 2004 - Elbe *
*vom Landessportfischerverband Schleswig - Holstein e.V.*

*auf niedersächsischer Seite (linkes Ufer): Km 562,3 - Km 583,2*
*auf schleswig - holsteiner Elbseite ( rechtes Ufer ) km 566,3 - km 582,35,*
*km 585,06 - km 585,06 und km 586,1 - km 587,7.*

*Darin ist enthalten: *
*Naturschutzgebiet " Lauenburger Elbvorland " *
*Naturschutzgebiet* *" Hohes Elbufer zwischen* *Tesperhude und Lauenburg "*
*Fischschonbezirk im Bereich des Stauwehres Geesthacht*

*Mindesmaße: *
*Hecht 50cm*
*Karpfen 35 cm*
*Wels: 70cm*
*Zander 40cm*
*Rapfen: 50cm*
*Lachs: 60cm*

*Gruß Dirk*

*Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*
www.angelsport-mohrenberg.de
angelsport-mohrenberg.@web.de


----------



## MichaHH

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Moin,

@Dirk:

Kostenpunkt???? Jahreskarte???


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

@michaHH
Boardies, Gäste und Besucher.

Wohnort der Angler/innen: *außerhalb* Schleswig - Holstein oder Niedersachsen

im VDSF organisiert: 
3 - Tageskarte: Jugendlicher 10,00 Erwachsene 13,00
15 - Tageskarte: Jugendlicher 17,50 Erwachsene 25,00
Jahreskarte: Jugendlicher 25,00 Erwachsene 35,00

Nicht im VDSF organisiert:
3 - Tageskarte: Jugendlicher 13,00 Erwachsene 15,00
15 - Tageskarte: Jugendlicher 20,00 Erwachsene 30,00

Gruß Dirk


*Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

*www.angelsport-mohrenberg.de*
*angelsport-mohrenberg.@web.de*


----------



## MichaHH

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Das kann man ja verkraften!!!


Ist ja auch ne schöne Strecke!!!!!

Vor allem da darf man Wels fangen.......:z


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Boardies,Gäste und Besucher.

Am Samstag hatte ich ein kurz Guiding von 3 Stunden.
Ich traf mich mit einen Kursteilnehmer um 16,00 Uhr. Wir hatten schon fast Ebbe.
In diesen Kurs ging es ausschließlich, so war es geplant, um die Verbesserung seiner bisherigen Technik.
Wir fischten eine Buhne hinter km 600. 
Nach dem wir hier und da gefeilt hatten konnten wir um 19,00 Uhr unser Angeln einstellen.
Wir fingen in denn drei Stunden 13 Zander. Der Größte Maß die 65 cm.
Einige 45er und etliche Babys.
Die größeren Zander bissen erst bei auflaufend.
Es war ein erfolgreicher Angeltag. Wieder konnten wir Zufriedensein.

Gruß Dirk

*Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

*www.angelsport-mohrenberg.de*
*angelsport-mohrenberg.@web.de*


----------



## Der_Glücklose

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

.....


----------



## Pikeman

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

@Der Glücklose,Dirk und vanHalen und alle anderen Buhnenfischer!#g 
Glückwunsch zu Euren schönen Fängen und den tollen Angelerlebnissen!!!!#r 
Das hört sich ja alles ausgezeichnet an!
Komme leider nicht so zum Angeln,wie ich gerne möchte(viel Arbeit und Wohnungsrenovierung---ja,ja-bei *dem* Wetter!)......## ## ## 
Hoffe aber,das ich bald `mal wieder zu Euch stossen kann.
Bis dahin verfolge ich Eure Erlebnisse im Board.
Seid gegrüsst von Maurice#h


----------



## Der_Glücklose

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

.....


----------



## Pikeman

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Glückwunsch zum ersten Rapfen!!!!!
Bist Du eigentlich *jeden Tag am Wasser *und wenn ja,wie geht das??????:c 
Oh nein,nein,nein----ich bin nicht neidisch!
Jedenfalls fast nicht!:q 
By the way----es nützt ja alles nix:ich muss einfach ´mal wieder mit Euch los.
Wie sieht´s aus am Wochenende 14./15.?
Vielleicht `mal so ´ne Geschichte mit Grillen und so????Und Bier und so....?
Und wie sieht´s aus mit Dirk und dem alten Rocker van Halen????Und wer noch so will??#g 
Wär doch nett---vielleicht haben wir dann auch noch gutes Wetter!!!
#6 Bis denne,Maurice


----------



## RENEHH20

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

@ Der Glücklose

Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt wie das mit jeden Tag angeln klappt. Ich schwitze bei 32 Grad auf´m Bau :c und andere gehen halt angeln. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten Rapfen wünsche ich dir#v , das muss ja ein geiler Drill gewesen sein, hab selber lange keinen Rapfen mehr gefangen. Schade das ich noch kein Auto habe, ich würde wohl auch oft zu euch an die Elbe kommen.

Auf weitere gute Fische#g 


Viel Petri

Gruß Rene


----------



## Der_Glücklose

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

.....


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

*@Pikeman*

*Boardies, Gäste und Besucher.*

So ein Treffen wäre genial. So in der Art betreiben wir das fast jeden Sonntag.
Die einen in die Kneipe und wir eben auf die Buhne.
Letzten Sonntag waren wir zu viert. Es war recht lustig und gefangen haben wir auch recht gut. So ca. über 30 Zander. Dabei natürlich wie immer auch ein paar Babys.

Samstag habe ich einen vollen Kurs. Ich werde mit vier sehr Netten Anglern fischen gehen.
Wir werden Samstag von 5,30 Uhr bis ca. 17,00 Uhr fischen.
Danach werden wir gerne auf ein Getränk und eine Wurst rüberkommen.
Zur Zeit fangen Sie auch auf Buhne 1, 2 und 3 recht gut.
Ralf hatte auf Buhne 2, 8 sehr schöne Zander. Der größte 69cm.

Sonntag ist doch das Event von Overhaken. Aber ich glaube die werden die Buhnen am Oortkaten belegen. Hafeneinfahrt recht und links, sowie die zweite Buhne unterhalb.

*@Der Glücklose*

Gratulation zum Rapfen. Ich wuste du würdest einen Fangen. Mit der Mono klappt das fast immer.


Gruß Dirk

*Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

*www.angelsport-mohrenberg.de*
*angelsport-mohrenberg.@web.de*


----------



## Der_Glücklose

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

.....


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*



			
				Dirk Mohrenberg schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Treffen wäre genial. So in der Art betreiben wir das fast jeden Sonntag.
> Die einen in die Kneipe und wir eben auf die Buhne.
> Letzten Sonntag waren wir zu viert. Es war recht lustig und gefangen haben wir auch recht gut.



Moin Dirk,
das mit dem lustigen Treffen kann ich nur bestätigen und bis zum nächsten mal werde ich auch die "Spezialmuster" gebunden haben. 

@der glücklose

Glückwunsch Patrick,
dat ging ja schneller als erwartet.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaHH

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*



> Dabei demonstrierte mir Dirk eindrucksvoll was für ein Rückgrat die Matrix Mega Jig 10-65 Gr. in 2,70m hat.
> 
> Siehe Bild das ist ein 5 Kilo Blei #r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> endgültig von der Rute beeindruckt


Moin,


Also mal ganz ehrlich........DAS IST DOCH WOHL DER HAMMER, was diese Rute aushält!!!!

Patrick hat mir erzählt, Du hast das mindestens 10 Mal gemacht ( damit das Foto was wird) !!!!
Mit 5 Kilo.....Wahnsinn #r #r 

Ich hätte mir das nicht getraut!

Ich hab ja mit der Rute auch schonmal fischen dürfen ( Danke Dirk)
Sie macht wirklich eine sehr gute Figur.
Also wenn ich mir jetzt eine Spinnrute kaufen würde, dann diese!!!! 
Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist außerdem mehr als optimal!!!!!

Ich denke, wenn mein Vater das nächste Mal wieder in deinem Laden ist nimmt der eine mit!


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Boardies, Gäste und Besucher.

Ja MichaHH die Rute ist eine Rakete. Nicht nur beim fischen nein Sie ist auch extrem Belastbar.

Wie Ihr bestimmt schon im *AB Magazin* gelesen habt!

*Werden wir die Matrix Jig vom 23. 8. - 28. 8 zu einem Sonderpreis anbieten*.

Dieser Preis gilt nur für *Selbstabholer.*

*Der Preis ist sehr gut : 70,00 Euro.*
*Länge: 2,75 oder 3,05m*

Zur Zeit liegen uns schon einige Bestellungen vor.

Wenn Ihr auch Reservieren möchtet, sendet uns eine PN.

Gruß Dirk

*Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

*www.Angelsport-Mohrenberg.de*
*Angelsport-Mohrenberg.@web.de*


----------



## Pikeman

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Hi Dirk!
Was kostet die Rute denn außerhalb dieser Aktionswoche?
Gruß Maurice


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Hallo Boardies, Gäste und Besucher.

@ Pikeman
 Die *Matrix Jig Rute* kostet bei uns ausserhalb der Aktion in:
*2,75m - 89,95*  und  in *3,05m - 99,95* Euro.
auf den Ruten ist eine *Garantie von 3 Jahren*.

Gruß Dirk

*Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

*www.angelsport-Mohrenberg.de*
*Angelsport-Mohrenberg.@web.de*


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Boardies, Gäate und Besucher.

Nach und nach bekommen wir einen Wetterumschwung.
Denn die Hitze war schon nicht mehr schön.
Die Elbe ist einfach zu Warm. Denn es beißen nur noch die kleineren Fische.
Diese Woche mein größter 55cm. Es war dieses mal kein Scheunentor dabei.

Seit Montag bin ich auf der Suche nach den Grossen.
Da ich immer bestrebt bin, das in meinen Kursen ein großer Fisch rauskommt,
70+. Bin ich fast am verzweifeln.

Montag und Dienstag war ich Höhe Zollenspiecker.
Einmal bei Ablaufend und Dienstag bei Auflaufend. Resultat jeden Tag um
die 10 Stk., aber allle eine Größe. ZU KLEIN.
Mittwoch hatten wir dann einen Kurs.
Wir fischten bei Ablaufend ab 15,00 Uhr. 
Da mein Petrijünger ein begeisteter Meeresfreund ist. Hatte er die Technik 
auch relativ schnell erkannt.
So fing er dann nach einigen derben Aussteigern 5 Zander.
Leider auch nur eine Einheit. Bis 45cm. 
Da ich am Kescher nicht so fit bin, glitten Sie alle wieder rein.

Nach und nach gesellten sich noch einige Boardies dazu und wir waren zum Schluß
ca. 7 Boardies auf der Strecke, die sich alle schön verteilt hatten.
Es war wieder ein Typisches Mittwoch Boardie treffen.

Gestern war ich dann noch einmal ab 12,30 Uhr unterwegs.
Ich fischte gestern eine neue Stelle, es war schon weit auflaufend Wasser.
Die Sonne knallte vom Himmel. Und es ging kaum ein Windhauch.
Ich hatte einen Schwarm vor mir. 12 Wurf 10 Fische. Das machte richtig Spass.
Aber auch diesmal nur kleine.
Da das Wasser zu hoch wurde muste ich diese Stelle leider räumen.
Ich fuhr dann zu den Buhnen 1 - 4.
Auf der Buhne 4 hatte ich dann noch 3 Fische. 
Auf Buhne 3 war Nase.
Auf Buhne 2 hatte  ich noch 1 Fisch und einen Traumbiss.
Auf Buhne 1 nur Bisse aber keine Fische.

Ich suche weiter, die Großen.

Gruß Dirk

*Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

*www.Angelsport-Mohrenberg.de*
*Angelsport-Mohrenberg.@web.de*


----------



## Cloud

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Jo Hallo Dirk
und zwar habe ich schon nen paar mal deine Guidingtours durchgelesen und die scheinen ja recht erfolgreich zu sein #v .
Hätte auch schon lange mal da teilgenommen aber leider ist das zu weit weg von mir :c :c :c .
Deshalb möchte ich hier drüber fragen, ob du mir nicht nen paar Tipps geben kannst was das Angeln mit Kunstköder angeht. Am Besten für den Rhein. Womit man gut Zander oder Rapfen fängt und wie so ne Montage aussieht etc. Hab Zander bisher nämlich immer nur auf Köfi und hab halt auch mal Lust einen per Kunstköder rauszuholen. Rapfen habsch noch nie gehabt 
Das wäre echt verdammt nett wenn du mir helfen könntest
Gruß Cloud


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

@Cloud
Boardies, Gäste und Besucher.

Da ich selbst am Rhein noch nichtg gefischt habe, hier meine Vermutungen.
Wir beginnen mit dem Rapfen angeln.
Zur Rute: Spinnrute optimal bis 40g WG. 
Rolle: Optimal bespuhlt mit Monofile, 25er
Köder: Kleine Spinner.
Du beobachtest das Wasser, dort wo einer Raubt ist jeweils deine Angelstelle.
Nun wirfst du den Spinner immer wieder in diese Richtung.
Wenn der Spinner auftrifft. Kurbelst du extrem schnell ein. Es ist nicht schlimm wenn der Spinner dabei die Wasseroberfläche durchbricht. Dieses ist sogar von Vorteil.
Du wirst dabei Beobachten das der Rapfen deinen Spinner verfolgen wird.
Die Bremse sollte gut eingestellt sein, denn der Biss kommt explosionsartig.
Rute gut festhalten und Kescher in Reichweite.
Denn wenn der Rapfen beist, hast du ein Muskelpaket auf der anderen Seite.
Wenn deine Rolle mit Geflochtene bestückt ist, binde dir Monofile vor.
Beste länge Rutenlänge mal 2 und 5 umdrehungen auf der Kurbel.

Zum Zanderangeln:
Rute: Bis 65g WG
Rolle: mit Monofile gute 25er, Geflochtene oder Fireline 10,12,15 bespullt.
Köder: Gummifische in 5 bis 10cm und 12,5cm
Jigköpfe von 10g 2/0 bis 24g 6/0.

Ich gehe davon aus das Du im Rhein ein Buhnenfeld hast.
Stelle dich in die Mitte des Feldes und beginne mit einem 5cm und 10g 2/0
Gummifisch.
Werfe Ihn aus und lasse Ihn auf Grund absinken. Achte darauf das die Schnur
sich dann aufs Wasser legt. Nun hebe die Rute an und Kurbel gleichzeitig die Schnur ein. So ca drei umdrehungen. Lasse den Köder wieder auf Grund absinken. Achte auf die Schnur und beginne wieder mit der Jig Bewegung.
Wichtig ist, das Du deinen eigenen Rythmus findest.
Fische immer bis zur Steinpackung, denn dort lauern die Fische auf Ihre Beute.
Sollte das nach einigen Stunden kein Erfolg bringen, wechsle den Köder und fische
mit mehr Gewicht an der Strömungskante.
Du wirst mit bei den Jiggen die Löcher und Kanten finden. Dort steckt der Fisch.
Solltest Du einen Biss bekommen und er steigt dir aus. Werfe sofort diese Stelle erneut an. Du wirst bemerken der Fisch ist in Beißlaune und wird wieder nachfassen.

Ich wünsche dir viel Spass und Gute Fänge.
Teile mir bitte mit ob meine Ausführungen was gebracht haben.

Gruß Dirk

*Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

*www.Angelsport-Mohrenberg.de*
*Angelsport-Mohrenberg.@web.de*


----------



## Der_Glücklose

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

.....


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Habe schon von einem anderen verendeten Lachs letzte Woche bei Orthkaten gehört. Gleiches Kaliber. Evtl. der gleiche Fisch.

Ein Jammer :c  :c  :c


----------



## Der_Glücklose

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

.....


----------



## Rainer_HH

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Hi zusammen.
Am 14.08 habe ich mit 3 anderen Angelkollegen sowie Dirk und Patrick als Guide einen wunderschönen und toll gelungenen Angeltag an der Elbe verbracht .
Ohne Wissen um das Zanderangeln habe ich mich entschlossen dort einfach einmal mitzuangeln.Bisher hatte ich das aggressive Feederangeln mit Stuhl und viel entspannen den Vorzug gegeben. .Das werde ich auch weiterhin ausgiebig frönen mit kleinen Abstechern in die Zanderwelt.
Zu Dirk und seine Mannen gibt es von mir persönlich die Note 1.#6 

Die Erklärungen von Dirk und Patrick waren kompetent und sehr interssant.Es wurde nicht nur das reine Zanderfischen betrachtet mit all seinen Techniken,sondern man konnte auch viel über das Gewässer erfahren was sehr hilfreich sein wird in Zukunft nicht nur für das Zanderangeln.Wir haben uns sehr gut unterhalten auch über Dinge außerhalb des Angelns.Ein besonderes Lob gilt Patrick der mir seine erfolgreiche Technik beigebracht hat.
Ich hatte mit dieser Methode zahlreiche Bisse und konnte neben kleinen Exemplaren die wieder in die Freiheit entlassen wurden auch einen schönen Zander von 50cm mit nach Hause nehmen.War echt lecker dieser Fisch 
Als Anfänger im Zanderangeln kann man da wohl zufrieden sein.Vielen Dank nochmal an dieser Stelle für den gelungenden Tag.

PS:ähh Dirk und Patrick.
Ist das eigentlich immer so anstrengend?????
Ich war total kaputt und hatte einen verdammten Muskelkater als ich zuhause war*grins

Den toten Lachs habe ich auch gesehen.Außerdem noch einen großen Brassen.Schade eigentlich das man sowas entdecken muß.Aber bei dem Sauerstoffgehalt zur Zeit in der Elbe wollen wir mal hoffen das nicht noch weitere Fische hinzukommen.Aber es soll ja nächste Woche schlechter werden mit viel Regen.Das wird schon was bringen.

Schönen Gruß noch

Rainer


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Hallo Boardies, Gäste und Besucher.

Am Samstag hatten wir wieder einen Kurs.
Wir trafen uns um 5,30Uhr an der Elbe, wo wir mit sechs Personen, 4 Kursteilnehmer und zwei Trainer waren. Deshalb teilten wir uns auf zwei Buhnen auf.
Auf dem Weg zur zweiten Buhne sahen wir einen toten Lachs liegen. Siehe Bild vom Glücklosen.
Den ich zur Seite räumte, damit die Spaziergänger nicht denken das der Fisch von Anglern liegen gelassen wurde.
In den ersten zwei Stunden  lief fast garnichts. Ein paar zarte Bisse und das wars dann auch. 
Wir hatten dieses Mal einen eingefleischten Aalangler dabei, der wie sollte es auch anders sein, einen sehr schönen Aal mit dem Gummifisch gerissen hatte.
Nach dem wir dann alle auf einer Buhne fischen konnten, kammen auch nach und nach die ersten Fische.
Am Anfang waren sie noch recht klein und wurden dann desto weiter das Wasser ablief immer größer. Bei Tidenwechsel kehrte dann eine sehr ruhige Zeit ein.
Die aber dann durch einige sehr schöne Fische wieder ausgeglichen wurde.
Zum Schluß konnten wir einige 50er und einen Fisch über 60+ verhaften.
Im ganzen fingen wir 4 Sorten Fische. Zander, Rapfen, Brassen und einen Aal.
Abends gegen 16,00 Uhr beendeten wir dann unser Angeln.
Ich bin der Meinung, das es jeden gefallen hat.

Gruß Dirk

*Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

*www.Angelsport-Mohrenberg.de*
*Angelsport-Mohrenberg@web.de*


----------



## Frankmau

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Hallo Boardies,auch ich war mit Ossi noch auf Buhne, konnten aber leider nur Minis#c Verhaften. Trotzdem war es ein schöner Tag bei dem Traumhaften Sonnenuntergang mit den 5 Ballons im Bild (leider kein Fotoapp. mit#d ). Aber wir arbeiten weiter am Großen.
Bis dahin #2


----------



## Rainer_HH

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Nabend zusammen.

Sind momentan alle im Urlaub????


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Hallo Boardies, Gäste und Besucher.

Am Mittwoch hatten wir wieder einen Ageltreff, mit 2 Teilnehmer.
Diesmal war ich wieder unterwegs mit den Leuten von der Presse.
Es war recht Lustig. Bei Ablaufend Wasser lief es sehr ruhig an. Einige kleine Fische um die 40+ und -. Doch dann nach 2 Stündigen dauer Fischen, gab es aufeinmal
einen Ruck in der Rute. Ich dachte der Fisch wollte wieder einmal alles. Nicht nur den Köder nein auch die Rute nebst Angler. Da beide Angler sehr erfahren sind,
war es für den Fänger ein leichtes den Fisch zu landen. Es war ein sehr schöner 
75er Fisch.
Danach fingen wir noch einen Rapfen und einige Brassen, sowie etliche Zander um die 50.
Bei Ebbe kehrte Ruhe im Wasser ein. So das wir beschlossen von der Buhne runter und direkt an der Kante von Land aus zu fischen.
Das Resultat war: Einen Aal am Schwanz erwischt, und einen Zander 60+ etliche kleine Zander und reichlich Abrisse.
Um 16,00 Uhr stellten wir das Angeln ein und hatten mal wieder einen Traum Tag am Wasser.

Gruß Dirk

*Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

*www.Angelsport-Mohrenberg.de*
*www.Angelsport-Mohrenberg@web.de*


----------



## Der_Glücklose

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

.....


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Hallo Boardies, Gäste und Besucher.

Am Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag war ich wieder mit einigen Petrifreunden an der Elbe unterwegs.
Da sich das Wetter nun endlich auf Wind und Regen eingestellt hat. Blieben die Massenfänge aus. Zum Glück haben sich die ganzen untermaßigen Zander zurück gezogen.
Deswegen wurden nur wenige Fische gefangen. Die Fische, die gefangen wurden hatten aber eine gute Größe. Wir hatten ein gesundes Mass 50+ bis 60+.
Ich hoffe das es wieder jeden Spass gemacht hat. Der am Wochenende dabei war.

Ich melde mich jetzt für die nächsten 16 Tage ab. Denn ich fliege morgen
früh nach Alaska. Werde dort vieleicht ein paar Lachse mit der Fliegenrute verhaften.

Ich wünsche euch allen eine Fischreiche Zeit.

Gruß Dirk

*Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

*www.Angelsport-Mohrenberg.de*
*Angelsport-Mohrenberg.@web.de*


----------



## Frankmau

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Hallo#v ,

wir waren am Sonntag mit mehreren los. Ich kann aber nur wieder von vielen kleinen reden die wir gefangen haben (;+ liegt wohl am Angler) aber wir geben nicht auf#: . Dir Dirk einen schönen Urlaub und mach nichts verbotenes.#4 

Gruß an alle und#g


----------



## Samyber

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

@all
Nachdem nun inzwischen fast alle Boardies mal an der Elbe zum Zanderfischen waren, könnte ich mich ja nun nicht mehr halten und bin fix mal mit Dirk am Sonntag losgezogen !

Bei der Ankunft herrschte noch ein böiger Hamburger Westwind aber man läßt sich ja nicht entmutigen !!

Meine erste Überraschung folgte gleich nach der Gerätevorstellung:

Überall ließt man von 80g Ruten und Köder ab mind. 17g !!

Dirk fischt jedoch mit 10g-65g Ruten und Köder zwischen 8g-24g !!

Ich war nun richtig gespannt wie es ausgeht !

Nun ging es also los !

Gefischt haben wir von 11 Uhr bis 20 Uhr. Beim Wetter wurde uns alles geboten von böig und regnerisch, bis sonnig und leichte Brise !!

Die Ködergewichte wurden alle durchprobiert, sodaß ich festgestellt konnte, es lassen sich mit der Rute selbst die 8g Köder eiwandfrei führen und beim Anschlag auch verwerten.

Die Fische waren reichlich am Platz, bissen jedoch nur sehr vorsichtig, wenn
gefangen wurde, waren es aber sehr schöne Fische von 50+ bis 60+.

Kleinfische wurde garnicht gefangen!

Alles in allem muß ich sagen: Wieder was dazu gelernt ! Viel Spaß gehabt und
neue nette Leute kennen gelernt !

Ach ja und natürlich nebenbei noch Fisch gefangen !  :q 

Was will man noch mehr !!!  #h


----------



## RENEHH20

*AW: Guiding & Angelschule Mohrenberg*

Hi Dirk !!!!#h 

Für deine Alaskatour wünsche ich dir alles gute. Erhol dich gut und das wichtigste fang ordentlich. Ich hoffe du hälst alles auf ein paar Bildern fest.
Also viele Lachse, bis demnächst

Gruß Rene


----------

